# Esperanto: by the way



## Chazzwozzer

Saluton,

Mi bezonas helpon. Kiel oni diras "by the way" en Esperanto?

Mi bedaŭras por mia malriĉa Esperanto, sentu libere korekti mia lingvo.

Ekin


----------



## werrr

I found *parenteze*.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Thanks, werrr.


----------



## Brioche

Chazzwozzer said:


> Saluton,
> 
> Mi bezonas helpon. Kiel oni diras "by the way" en Esperanto?
> 
> Ekin


 
Mi proponas "cetere".


----------



## Joca

Hi

If you would give us the context, it would be easier to find the correct expression in Esperanto. Can you?

Jose Carlos


----------



## Chazzwozzer

The expression by the way has an idiomatic meaning, you know, "incidentally." Clear now? 

What's the difference between cetere and paranteze?


----------



## Joca

I see. Then I would choose "parenteze" over "cetere". I think "cetere" means "besides", not really "by the way".

Jose Carlos


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Thank you guys.


----------



## Rip

Chazzwozzer said:


> Saluton,
> 
> Mi bezonas helpon. Kiel oni diras "by the way" en Esperanto?
> 
> Mi bedaŭras por mia malriĉa Esperanto, sentu libere korekti mian lingvon.
> 
> Ekin


 
Rip


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Fi! Ho ve, mi estas stultulo. 

Dankon, Rip.


----------

